# Black Magic's Redesigned axle pivot bushings



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Our redesigned Axle pivot bushings. Always staying one step ahead. New twist on a great idea...









*$65.00* pair


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

nice due you have them in stock yet


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah yeah got in stock.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn u guys always ahead


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Looking Good *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

big kev said:


> nice due you have them in stock yet


yes in stock ready to go



KingsWood said:


> Damn u guys always ahead


thanks.. we try to keep up with the ever changing market


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

Whutz up black magic crew i got my block & gear clamp today yall da shit & yall can alwayz get my money .for good service & products thatz why ur on top of the game because yall tru to the game thanx


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Damn how many pattens do you guys have know.....lol cuz if you dont you better start cuz the off road world sure could use those too...hint hint


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Damn how many pattens do you guys have know.....lol cuz if you dont you better start cuz the off road world sure could use those too...hint hint


These aren't new , hot rodders sell these also.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Damn how many pattens do you guys have know.....lol cuz if you dont you better start cuz the off road world sure could use those too...hint hint


Ron already does off road suspentions. Maybe they will post some of their off road work. That is probably the reason he has been in business for so long.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Will these work on the '90-97 TC rearends?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

big kev said:


> Whutz up black magic crew i got my block & gear clamp today yall da shit & yall can alwayz get my money .for good service & products thatz why ur on top of the game because yall tru to the game thanx


thanks homie.. :thumbsup:



84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> Damn how many pattens do you guys have know.....lol cuz if you dont you better start cuz the off road world sure could use those too...hint hint






WUTITDU said:


> These aren't new , hot rodders sell these also.


 you a 1%



Dumps said:


> Ron already does off road suspentions. Maybe they will post some of their off road work. That is probably the reason he has been in business for so long.


:tongue:



1SIKMAG said:


> Will these work on the '90-97 TC rearends?


:yes: we have em linc,caddy & g-body


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Will you still carry the parts to repair the older style moving forward? I picked up the older style a while back and they are awesome!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> Will you still carry the parts to repair the older style moving forward? I picked up the older style a while back and they are awesome!


yes we will.. :ninja:


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> thanks homie.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## caprice94 (Dec 10, 2013)

Do u have them for b bodys


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

caprice94 said:


> Do u have them for b bodys


yes we do


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Our redesigned Axle pivot bushings. Always staying one step ahead. New twist on a great idea...









*$65.00* pair


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

looking for set shipped to T9H1Z8 Canada


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Clutch100 said:


> looking for set shipped to T9H1Z8 Canada


65$ plus ship'n 25$.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Our redesigned Axle pivot bushings. Always staying one step ahead. New twist on a great idea...









*$65.00* pair


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## crxtreme (May 23, 2003)

Will these work on my 94 towncar?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

crxtreme said:


> Will these work on my 94 towncar?


yes they will.. :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Can you tell me what the benefit would be running these vs. rubber bushings?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Our redesigned Axle pivot bushings. Always staying one step ahead. New twist on a great idea...









*$65.00* pair


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Our redesigned Axle pivot bushings. Always staying one step ahead. New twist on a great idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these in stock for gbody


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> are these in stock for gbody


in stock


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

looking for a price on a chrome reinforced 80s 2 door Cadillac diff with magic balls ready to install shipped to T9H1Z8 alberta Canada


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Just to be clear.... these dont have to be pressed in do they? i got my axle mounted in car


THE REAL BIG M said:


> Our redesigned Axle pivot bushings. Always staying one step ahead. New twist on a great idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :h5:


Hey could you help me out with the info... I'm interested in buying a pair


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Hey could you help me out with the info... I'm interested in buying a pair


If you look at the picture it looks like they are press in.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> If you look at the picture it looks like they are press in.


I seen that but i also it says it has a screw type nut on it and i was wondering if they can just be installed without being pressed in


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> I seen that but i also it says it has a screw type nut on it and i was wondering if they can just be installed without being pressed in


Ahh I get it now.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

BMH #1:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Every time i call for a set they always tell me it will be a few weeks and I've called a few times...
I need them like a month ago.. Does anybody else make them besides BMH, and NO i an NOT Hating on Them i just would like to have a pair I've been waiting a long time for them to have them in stock.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Try call today. I jus got off the phone with them


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

I did call today and they gave me the same answer


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

You guys need to pick up a hot rod or 4 wheel drive magazine once in awhile. No hate to B.M.H. but we are not the only car enthusiasts who build custom suspensions. These have been around for awhile.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/20-Ballistic-Joint_p_1722.html


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

WUTITDU said:


> You guys need to pick up a hot rod or 4 wheel drive magazine once in awhile. No hate to B.M.H. but we are not the only car enthusiasts who build custom suspensions. These have been around for awhile.





bulletproofdesigns said:


> http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/20-Ballistic-Joint_p_1722.html


I like to see these press into the ear on the axle, what we offer is designed for low riding and off-road use.We have been making our axle pivots for several years now... there is also a racing supplier that offers a bushing similar to our first design. but we had to weld the press in style, due to they kept coming loose...our new design is threaded...

I like what ballistic has to offer, they make a great product. We used them before in some of our off road suspensions we have done..I dont just build quality lowrider suspensions...a lot of my back ground is from the desert racing industry. 

Also what is the price of those in the picture. like 75 each


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

1rana3 said:


> Every time i call for a set they always tell me it will be a few weeks and I've called a few times...
> I need them like a month ago.. Does anybody else make them besides BMH, and NO i an NOT Hating on Them i just would like to have a pair I've been waiting a long time for them to have them in stock.


We had a machine that went down, and are in process off the last process, then of to zinc plate...I could be like other companies and just take your money and make the customer wait..

We are making 3 version of the Axle pivot bushings, G-body ,caprice, and lincoln...

I will have them back in inventory with in a week, so please bare with us.


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Are cadillac pivot bushings in stock yet?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

1rana3 said:


> Are cadillac pivot bushings in stock yet?


Not yet big homie, We sent them yesterday for clear zinc, should just be a few days


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Not yet big homie, We sent them yesterday for clear zinc, should just be a few days


Nice i will be waiting
BMH all the way....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

1rana3 said:


> Nice i will be waiting
> BMH all the way....


Thank you Sir... We totally appreciate it... I will make sure the homies hook you up, for being patient


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

G body in stock???


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

BMH #1


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> G body in stock???


PM SENT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Our redesigned Axle pivot bushings. Always staying one step ahead. New twist on a great idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zinc plated is done, and being shipped to us, We will have them in our hands ,and ready to ship before the week-end... Thanks for everyone who has waited patiently 

Give us a call to place your orders


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Zinc plated is done, and being shipped to us, We will have them in our hands ,and ready to ship before the week-end... Thanks for everyone who has waited patiently
> 
> Give us a call to place your orders


I need a pair for a 1981 cadillac deville


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

How much is shipping to 98930 that way i could put cash in my account and order already..???
Pair for a g-body and 81' deville?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Call again to see if the crew got back from the LA show. Thanks for being patient bro.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

In stock and ready to ship!!! ALL THREE STYLES GBODY/CAPRICE, CADDY AND LINCOLN!!! 702-222-2112


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today i was told 2 - 3 weeks out still ...........


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

& like always BMH came thru.....
Thanks Guys..


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

THESE THINGS ARE GOING FAST...MAYBE WE CAN DO A SPECIAL FOR NEXT WEEK THEM AND SEE IF THE OTHER COMPANIES CAN KEEP UP WITH THAT SALE...... SINCE IT WAS SAID THEY HAVE THEM IN THE WORKS....LMAO...THESE FOOLS CANT KEEP UP IF WE GAVE THEM THE BLUEPRINTS TO THE GAME AND TOOK A VACATION!!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

!!!It's that time again!!! Majestics After Show-N-Hop
We are also doing Pre Registration this year...Mainly for the hoppers
We will post up classes here soon. $300 per class & all entry money will be put forth to increase the purse amount...


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> LMAO...THESE FOOLS CANT KEEP UP IF WE GAVE THEM THE BLUEPRINTS TO THE GAME AND TOOK A VACATION!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't wait for the show


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

1rana3 said:


> & like always BMH came thru.....
> Thanks Guys..


NO THANKS FOR BEING PATIENT, SORRY FOR THE DELAY...BUT WHAT HE SAID WE *ALWAYS *COME THREW!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you have these for an 63 Impala???


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Lolohopper said:


> Do you have these for an 63 Impala???


We are in production for the 2x3 boxed arms and all wishbone and Y-bone applications. So KINDA... just not a direct fit for the stock arms,,,but you couls hole saw out factory arm and weld them in..Bearing is replaceable with the removal of a 'C' clip


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Do u have any in stock for a gbody


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

sergio187 said:


> Do u have any in stock for a gbody


YES SIR ABOUT 50 PAIR


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

Do you guys carry one for your wishbone? I get play at the threads and wanna add a jam nut to fix that. Maybe one that replaces the poly bushing or one thats already threaded.


----------



## blvd_texas915 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

I need a set plus another set of adjustable uppers the one i got a month ago got fucked up


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

3whlcmry said:


> Do you guys carry one for your wishbone? I get play at the threads and wanna add a jam nut to fix that. Maybe one that replaces the poly bushing or one thats already threaded.


THEY ARE ACTUALLY IN PRODUCTION FOR THE WISHBONE...WE ARE HOPING TO HAVE AVAILABLE FOR SALE WITHIN THE NEXT 30 DAYS....IS YOUR WISHBONE FROM US AND IS IT CHROME OR RAW


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

83lac-va-beach said:


> I need a set plus another set of adjustable uppers the one i got a month ago got fucked up


IS THIS JASON OR IS HE WORKING ON YOUR CAR


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> THEY ARE ACTUALLY IN PRODUCTION FOR THE WISHBONE...WE ARE HOPING TO HAVE AVAILABLE FOR SALE WITHIN THE NEXT 30 DAYS....IS YOUR WISHBONE FROM US AND IS IT CHROME OR RAW


Ill be waiting for it when its released. It is from you guys and its raw


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> THEY ARE ACTUALLY IN PRODUCTION FOR THE WISHBONE...WE ARE HOPING TO HAVE AVAILABLE FOR SALE WITHIN THE NEXT 30 DAYS....IS YOUR WISHBONE FROM US AND IS IT CHROME OR RAW


Are these available yet would really love to get one


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

3whlcmry said:


> Are these available yet would really love to get one


Yes sir. Sorry didnt see your last reply...Give OJ a call here at the shop...Closed till Monday ,everyone headed to LA


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

Ill be calling monday to order some for my wishbone


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what are the reviews on da gears fellas


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> what are the reviews on da gears fellas


:drama::drama:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

